# My 96 Chevy Tahoe Plow Truck



## Bryan C. King (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry for such a big picture. My name is Bryan C. King and I am a newbie on this forum. I belong to several other forums like *****. This picture is of my 96 Tahoe. I just put the plow on this year and have plowed with it a few times. I have had a few small problems but have fixed them all. I am a local police officer and have an automotive detailing and repair business on the side.

My Plow was purchased from a friend of mine that moved to Florida. I paid $1500 for the plow and had to have the wiring and mounts installed on my truck. Cost me $1100 to have it all hooked up. I had a problem during the first snow storm because the plow was soo heavy on the front end. I cranked up the torsion bars as far as they would go and the front tires still rubbed on the inside lip of my fenders.

I had to carry a small hammer and after every driveway bang the fender lip back in place to keep them rubbing on my tires. Needless to say I ruined my two front tires and need new front fender mouldings. The tires and rims that are on the truck in the picture are obviously aftermarket and were given to me buy a friend of mine. They seemed to stick out a little too far, so I looked into getting some new rims and tires for my truck.

After a search on ebay I found a set of brand new 2004 Z71 tires and rims for $500.00. Cost me an additional $100 to have them shipped but I felt it was well worth it.

To help out my sagging front end I removed the origional bump stops from the lower control arms that had 145K miles on them. They were very dry rotted as you might imagine and definately needed replacement. I found a set of Timken Load Levelers that pretty much bolt in place of the old bump stops. Boy let me tell you, it helped tremendously. The front of my truck does not sag at all any more and the truck looks great with the new rims and tires.

So in all, the first big snow storm we had here, I did 55 driveways, with a net total of $2500.00. That is what helped pay for the rims and tires, Timken Load Levelers, and new fender mouldings. Sorry such a long post. If anyone is interested in seeing the Timken Load Levelers I have a few pictures. I have not taken any recent pictures of my truck since the new tires, rims and wheel well mouldings were put on. If anyone needs anything give me a shout. This is a great site, with alot of helpful information. Glad I found it!

Bryan C. King
96 Chevy Tahoe
97 Taurus SHO
Several SHO Parts Cars


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice looking unit and welcome to this cool site.:waving: The big question I have is how in the heck did you post such a big picture? When I post one I have to shrink it way down or it will be rejected.


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

he didn't use the "attach file" to show his picture.
He used what looks to be his personal webspace from his internet provider.

I like to see large pictures!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

that's kool, I want to know how to do that


----------



## hondashadow (Jul 22, 2005)

*Bryan King*

If you ever come accross parts for a 1996 Tahoe let me know... I am looking for a setup for the same year!!!!! Is that a Fisher???

Dana


----------



## tomtom (Sep 15, 2005)

I had a '91.5 SHO +. I miss that car.
Tom


----------



## spflyer (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Brian,

I just set up my 95 Tahoe, same color as yours.

I bought what I thought was a 7 1/2 ft. plow and after installing it, found out it's really an 8ft.

I know guys, don't say it.

What size is your plow? Will my Tahoe handle it with Timbrens, or should I look for a swap?

Any suggestions from anyone?

Leo


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

to spflyer is it a fisher if so ill trade u my 7 1/2 ft for your 8ft


----------



## spflyer (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Meyer,

It is a Fisher, but I'm meeting a guy to do the trade this morning.

This plow was advertised as a 7 1/2 ft. plow and I never measured it. I'm new to this and this is my first plow. I've learned a lot since starting this project, which I've purchased and installed myself, not the least is that you should take out a measuring tape when you buy.

In this case all has ended well as my Craigslist ad returned several results for guys wanting to swap units. This guy has a beautiful F350 with a small 7 1/2 on it that will be perfect for my 95 Tahoe, and my 8 FT plow will be perfect for him.

If for any reason the deal doesn't go through I'll let you know.

Leo


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i miss my hoe check out the link i put a 3in body lift on

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55692


----------



## spflyer (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice rig, best of luck to you with it.

Someone burned your whole rig? Man, I bet you'd like to get your claws into whoever did that.

Setting up this tahoe has been an ordeal. I did the project on the cheap, bought everything seperate and all over the place. Couldn't find a used wiring setup for the HB3 HB4 lights so I went for over $300 new. Bought the wrong size plow so had to swap that out. 

I'm set up now with though and everything seems to be working fine. Cost me about $1600 for everything. I installed it all myself and it's working like a charm,

Now, I need some snow.

Leo


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

i used to run a tahoe. it was better than my silverado, it is more compact


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet. wesport


----------



## spflyer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Plows Great!*

Got to plow with the Tahoe a little over the weekend. It's a really nice plow vehicle and I'm very happy with the entire setup.

Definately worth the effort.

Leo


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I like that rig. Its neat to see SUVs with plows on them....wish I had one lol


----------

